
5G May Never Live Up to the Hype - pseudolus
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/59xnw8/5g-may-never-live-up-to-the-hype
======
howard941
5G has a compelling use case for dedicated point to point as Verizon demoed
and will be rolling out commercially
[https://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/verizon-
ceo-5g-trial...](https://www.fiercewireless.com/wireless/verizon-
ceo-5g-trials-going-extremely-well-expectations-to-deliver-1-gbps)

For handsets? Not so clear.

------
PaulHoule
For one thing the talk has to be about getting across the finish line as
opposed to "who is winning the race".

5G and AI are both stuck in a pernicious narrative where nobody can say "This
is going to create X amount of value" but they can speculate "Maybe X is
greater than Y or maybe Y is greater than X"

